# care or nurture?



## babygaga (Oct 29, 2009)

hi, i was wondering if anyone has done the egg share at either care notts or nurture, as after finding out about the scheme, i am hoping that i will be eligible to egg share. Booked an appointment with my doctor so i can get reffered but im not sure which clinic to go with? also do i get my gp to take my fsh or the clinic? Its all very confusing to me as im new to this, any help would be appreiciated. thanks.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*babygaga* - i had my first (and luckily successful treatment) at Nurture this summer. Their success rates are far superior to Care, and they are actually the best clinic outside of London, and in the top 4 in the country. Apart from such amazing success rates, Nurture are also a lovely bunch of people. They treat you as a person, and not a number, unlike some clinics.
I know i'm biased, but i'd definitely go for Nurture over Care - even if it was just for the success rates!!
Best of luck,

Lisa x


----------

